# Raft Paddle: Fort Collins to Bailey Fest



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't believe we haven't see any pics of your wrap at second falls. Not sure why I didn't think to turn my camera on.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

I've got video of the wrap. Just having a hard time embeding it or whatever on the site


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

livin_tll said:


> I've got video of the wrap. Just having a hard time embeding it or whatever on the site



If it's a youtube video, just post the url of the video in your post and the video will render. 

If you want to actually upload video stored on your hard drive, click on the "add video" link and the bottom of the reply editor. Note that this second option isn't available on the mobile app.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a facebook video.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Not my proudest moment. 

We make a brief appearance at 1:12 in this video

thanks to all on the bank and the KAK crew for their help.

---

Salsa Verde Doritos con augua


----------

